# Should I keep these plants or throw them away? (pics)



## fortphoenix (Jan 11, 2016)

hey guys i was wondering if you think i should keep these plants, theyre nirvana ak48 feminized. i planned on using them for mother plants. my problems first started a couple days after i transplanted when i realized i was overwatering them and it took me like a week to stop overwatering lol and the humidity was getting low like 20-40% and the temps kept bouncing from high 60s to low 80s so i got a humidifier and a thermostatically controlled fan switch and raised my lights so now my environment and watering problems are solved but when everything was going on one of the plants leaf tips started pointing up and turning white/yellow and drying out and getting crumbly. fast forward to today and the leaf is like totally dead and the other leaf is still drooping but the new set of leaves that grew are perky as hell and look healthy, the only thing Ive noticed is on each new set of leaves theres like a brownish/purplish color on the new leaf growth but it goes away before the leaf gets big, anyone know what this is? cotyledons are almost fully yellow now too. the growth rate has been slow though (even though i just fixed my problems like 4 days ago) i put the seed in a rapid rooter to germinate on dec 23rd and transplanted december 30th and put them under 400w hps (i know i put them under way too strong of a light, lesson learned) i havent fed them yet either but i been adding 35% h2o2 (hoping i dont have root rot) and my tap water is like 100-150ppm. should i keep them? i feel like they might still have a chance but if you think i might have ruined their chance to be healthy moms please let me know. thanks!! 

View attachment Photo on 1-11-16 at 4.05 AM #2.jpg


View attachment Photo on 1-11-16 at 4.05 AM #3.jpg


View attachment Photo on 1-11-16 at 4.05 AM.jpg


View attachment Photo on 1-11-16 at 4.06 AM #2.jpg


View attachment Photo on 1-11-16 at 4.06 AM #5.jpg


View attachment Photo on 1-11-16 at 4.06 AM.jpg


View attachment Photo on 1-11-16 at 4.07 AM.jpg


----------



## kaotik (Jan 11, 2016)

still standing. just need some food and some care.
might rebound.

i mean if you got more, don't let something stall you that you're not impressed with.. but at the same time; they deserve a chance.


----------



## fortphoenix (Jan 11, 2016)

kaotik said:


> still standing. just need some food and some care.
> might rebound.
> 
> i mean if you got more, don't let something stall you that you're not impressed with.. but at the same time; they deserve a chance.



yeah I just fed them I'm at 280 ppm maxigro they're still growing. living i just want to make sure they can still have a healthy and stable future and they won't be hermies or nothing like that from all the stress I've caused


----------



## fortphoenix (Jan 11, 2016)

Fog said:


> Hi there fortphoenix
> 
> I am not a fan of growing in clay pebbles.
> 
> ...



first indoor but I'm already too invested in hydro so I'm just going to have to learn from trial and error. thanks for your suggestion though


----------



## kaotik (Jan 11, 2016)

if it's your first rodeo; definitely keep them..
good for a learning experience without possibly wasting other beans  
i also would've encourage dirt, much more forgiving. oh well.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 11, 2016)

I love hydrotron--nothing wrong with using it.  I have far better luck using hydrotron than I do some soilless mixes, like coco, which I always have a hard time keeping the right amount of wet.  .Don't give up.  

First, I think that you transplanted too soon and (as you know) put under too strong a light too soon.  I wait until I have very good root growth all around the rapid rooter before I transplant to my hydro unit.  Just a week from   Your temps and humidity are not causing this--they are (barely) within acceptable limits.  However, that does not mean that your light is not too intense.  And you really do not want to be vegging with an HPS.  For right now, shut off the HPS and get some CFLs, something in the 6500K range, over those plants until they are a bit older.  In the meantime, read up on lighting for vegging plants.  You want lighting in the blue spectrum rather than the red spectrum.  

Quit the H2O2--you shouldn't need it at this point.  How are you watering your plants and how often?  My guess is that the rapid rooter is drying out and that this is what is causing this.


----------



## fortphoenix (Jan 11, 2016)

Fog said:


> You bet fortphoenix.
> 
> I hope things turn around for you!
> 
> How often are you watering those?



thanks man, it looks like they are and right now I'm flooding once every 6 hours (4x per day) for 7min, the water level raises 1/4" below the bottom of the rapid rooter


----------



## fortphoenix (Jan 11, 2016)

kaotik said:


> if it's your first rodeo; definitely keep them..
> good for a learning experience without possibly wasting other beans
> i also would've encourage dirt, much more forgiving. oh well.


yeah I'm definitely going to atleast keep them until my northern lights seeds are ready to get put in the table. its been one hell of a learning experience so far and I'm only like 3 weeks in lol. just goes to show you can read 1000 pages of info but there aint no learning like doing the real thing


----------



## fortphoenix (Jan 11, 2016)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I love hydrotron--nothing wrong with using it.  I have far better luck using hydrotron than I do some soilless mixes, like coco, which I always have a hard time keeping the right amount of wet.  .Don't give up.
> 
> First, I think that you transplanted too soon and (as you know) put under too strong a light too soon.  I wait until I have very good root growth all around the rapid rooter before I transplant to my hydro unit.  Just a week from   Your temps and humidity are not causing this--they are (barely) within acceptable limits.  However, that does not mean that your light is not too intense.  And you really do not want to be vegging with an HPS.  For right now, shut off the HPS and get some CFLs, something in the 6500K range, over those plants until they are a bit older.  In the meantime, read up on lighting for vegging plants.  You want lighting in the blue spectrum rather than the red spectrum.
> 
> Quit the H2O2--you shouldn't need it at this point.  How are you watering your plants and how often?  My guess is that the rapid rooter is drying out and that this is what is causing this.



yeah definitely a lesson learned on the early transplant and strong lighting, just sucks my t5 is being used by the northern lights that just sprouted but the whole reason i was using the hps is because i heard its the best bet for moms when you want taller clones with more nodes. i actually have a 400w MH bulb (got it for free) because Ive read about all the lighting for veg but like i said the whole thing about the longer clones made me but a hps but i was using the h2o2 out of fear of root rot or some other disease from over watering but right now I'm flooding once every 6 hours (4x per day) for 7min, the water level raises 1/4" below the bottom of the rapid rooter. i actually covered the rapid rooter with hydroton and stopped wetting it and thats when i started to actually see some growth. i just added maxigro this morning and my water is 280ppm 5.7PH water is 68-69 degrees. to be honest i know i can save them, I'm just wondering if its worth it, I'm afraid they might hermie when they're older from the stress I've put them through and id be here broken if the turned to be hermies after 2 months of vegging lol i also have 2 NL seeds that just sprouted and i wanted to eventually have the NL and AK48 on the same nutes/res but I'm afraid any bacteria or diseases in the ak48 might transfer to the northern lights once i have them in the same tray


----------



## sunakard2000 (Jan 12, 2016)

ok im a bit confused... how big/how many bulbs is your T5 fixture?!?! unless its a tiny unit i really dont see why you have a whole T5 fixture dedicated to only 2 seeds... heck man i have 10 MJ plants, 2 purple passion (vine like plant) 5 Aloe and 1 Lambs ear plant under a single 4ft 4bulb T5 fixture... it seems like you might want to move some things, assuming you have a t5 setup like mine then put it where you have your current hydro set up, and if needed use pots or something to raise the sprouts closer to the light... i just dont understand using a fixture for only 2 measly beans seems like a total waste of a light.


----------



## fortphoenix (Jan 12, 2016)

sunakard2000 said:


> ok im a bit confused... how big/how many bulbs is your T5 fixture?!?! unless its a tiny unit i really dont see why you have a whole T5 fixture dedicated to only 2 seeds... heck man i have 10 MJ plants, 2 purple passion (vine like plant) 5 Aloe and 1 Lambs ear plant under a single 4ft 4bulb T5 fixture... it seems like you might want to move some things, assuming you have a t5 setup like mine then put it where you have your current hydro set up, and if needed use pots or something to raise the sprouts closer to the light... i just dont understand using a fixture for only 2 measly beans seems like a total waste of a light.



well i got the t5 because once i have some established mothers I'm going to use them for clones and there 2 24" bulbs, 48w total but trust me i learned my lesson with too much light, and the seedlings are doing really good. so far i have 100% with sprouts and young seedlings, its once i transplant that I've had my problems but i think I've fixed my problems now to. i have notice the seedlings do quite a bit of stretching under the t5s maybe i should raise the seedlings higher but yeah to be honest it really is a complete waste of light but I've already wasted so much electricity this much I'm saying screw it because once the seedlings are ready in a few days (and depending if i keep the AK48 or not) i can shut either the 400w or t5 off


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 12, 2016)

I am not sure where you heard that using HPS is better for mothers, but I would not agree.  There is no reason to think that you will get mothers with more nodes.  HPS will encourage stretching, which will give you taller clones, but they will not have more nodes-probably less.  

Many of us do not keep mothers, but take clones from clones.   Do you have the space and lighting to take care of mothers?  Is it worth sacrificing a place you could grow to keep mothers?

It is not really that you have too much light--you have light that is too intense for seedlings.  I get very little stretch with my T5s.  If you are getting a lot of stretch, then your light is probably too far away.


----------



## fortphoenix (Jan 12, 2016)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I am not sure where you heard that using HPS is better for mothers, but I would not agree.  There is no reason to think that you will get mothers with more nodes.  HPS will encourage stretching, which will give you taller clones, but they will not have more nodes-probably less.
> 
> Many of us do not keep mothers, but take clones from clones.   Do you have the space and lighting to take care of mothers?  Is it worth sacrificing a place you could grow to keep mothers?
> 
> It is not really that you have too much light--you have light that is too intense for seedlings.  I get very little stretch with my T5s.  If you are getting a lot of stretch, then your light is probably too far away.



yeah taller clones is what i need for the single cola sog I'm doing because I'm only rooting them for 2 weeks and putting them straight to flower. taking clones from clones is original what i was going to do but i decided to switch what i was going to do, as far as growing style and a perpetual harvest but yeah i like the t5s, i have northern lights seedlings under my t5 which is why i haven't swapped the 400w for it yet but my seedling are barely stretching at all (granted, they've been shocked) i feel like they might just be focused on growing roots right now, sure theres been some growth on top but theres been very minuscule growth considering theyre 3weeks old (total) tomorrow


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 13, 2016)

What made you decide to grow sog?


----------



## fortphoenix (Jan 14, 2016)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> What made you decide to grow sog?



so theres way less fluffy popcorn nugs or small nugs to trim and so i can get the most out of the watts in my hps and so i don't have to veg and keep a nice perpetual going


----------



## fortphoenix (Jan 15, 2016)

Fog said:


> How are those wee little ones doing today fortphoenix?
> 
> Would love to see a picture of their progress.
> 
> ...



plant wise, thing are improving i suppose, my 4th set of leaves are starting to poke up (even though the other sets of leaves are still tiny) and they haven't grown much height. i still thing they growing pretty slow even though i just stopped over watering and heat stressing them like a week ago and my taller plant went through transplant shock on saturday but i have another problem.... i tried searching all the different forums and aquarium fishtanks forums to find out whats in my res but i cant seem to find out exactly what the problem is. i don't think its algae in the res, i think its a bacteria bloom or "hydro slime" but i cant tell and its hard to get a pic of it... it looks almost like old broken up toilet paper floating around in the res and when you take it out and examine it its like a jelly/gelatin snot-like stuff that floats around and sticks to the air stone (what sticks to the air stone might actually be algae because it has a greenish color to it) and water pump filter. i couldn't even see my air stone in my res 5 days after a total res/tray/hose cleaning/sterilization (although, i didn't clean my pump filter) because how foggy it was. so i cleaned and sterilized it all again today and added another stone but does anyone have any idea what it could be? I've asked a few people including the owner of my hydro shop but none of them really had any idea for sure. I'm going to be adding a UV sterilizer to the res which should help right? any suggestions on the UV for the res? ill post a couple pics maybe you could help me out in identifying what it is and how i could stop it, id really appreciate if you could 

View attachment Photo on 1-14-16 at 12.15 AM #2.jpg


View attachment Photo on 1-14-16 at 12.15 AM #3.jpg


View attachment Photo on 1-14-16 at 12.15 AM.jpg


View attachment Photo on 1-15-16 at 4.57 PM #2.jpg


View attachment Photo on 1-15-16 at 4.57 PM #3.jpg


View attachment Photo on 1-15-16 at 4.57 PM #4.jpg


View attachment Photo on 1-15-16 at 4.57 PM.jpg


----------

